

Washington Federal Bank (doesn't care if your data gets stolen) - bangbangbang

I was reading up on Washington federal bank&#x27;s online policy, disappointed in what i read. Anyone know of any banks that do the same?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;online.washingtonfederal.com&#x2F;banks&#x2F;wafed&#x2F;online.asp<p>TO THE FULL EXTENT ALLOWED BY APPLICABLE LAW, YOU AGREE THAT NEITHER WE NOR ANY OF OUR AFFILIATES WILL BE LIABLE[...]FOR ANY CONSEQUENTIAL OR INCIDENTAL DAMAGES[...] NOT LIMITED TO LOST PROFITS, LOST OPPORTUNITY, LOSS OF PRIVACY OR CONFIDENTIAL INFORMATION[...]FOR FAILURE TO MEET ANY DUTY[...]LIMITED TO ANY DUTY OF GOOD FAITH, LACK OF NEGLIGENCE OR OF REASONABLE CARE)[...]EVEN IF WE HAVE BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES AND EVEN IN THE EVENT OF FAULT, TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE), OR STRICT LIABILITY.
======
jeffmould
IANAL, but I believe that is pretty standard legal terms. A quick glance at
Bank of America's online terms of service includes similar language:

[https://www.bankofamerica.com/online-banking/service-
agreeme...](https://www.bankofamerica.com/online-banking/service-agreement.go)

